# Dotmod Petri RDA



## Michael Buys (30/12/15)

Hi Guys. 

Please excuse if this is posted in the wrong place, still a noob on the forum and am trying to figure out where to find an RDA that I have been eyeing for a while. 

I am looking for a Dotmod Petri RDA Clone and if anyone knows of this particular RDA being sold in SA, I would really appreciate a heads up. 

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/12/15)

Here you go 

https://mr-hardwicks.myshopify.com/collections/rda/products/petri-rda-clone-1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael Buys (30/12/15)

Thanks so much. Really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Designerama (22/2/16)

Hi.. been looking for these in SA as well... and found them here
http://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/featured-latest-products/products/dotmod-petri-rda

Spoke to the guy...said they are average on the vape...vbut looks great  
Let me know if you get one... would love to know what they're like to vape..


----------



## KieranD (22/2/16)

No idea about the clone but I have used an authentic one and they are awesome vapes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (22/2/16)

I have bought clones from 2 different vendors and wasn't too impressed on the quality. The top cap was ridiculously loose, the air holes didn't line up and the post screws effortlessly cut through the wires.

I would love to get my hands on an authentic.


----------



## Designerama (22/2/16)

KieranD said:


> No idea about the clone but I have used an authentic one and they are awesome vapes!



Hey @KieranD any idea where i can get an authentic? The Cartel stocking them... think you should


----------



## KieranD (22/2/16)

Designerama said:


> Hey @KieranD any idea where i can get an authentic? The Cartel stocking them... think you should


We can get them in about a week on special requests


----------



## Designerama (22/2/16)

KieranD said:


> We can get them in about a week on special requests


Awesome bud... any idea on price etc


----------



## KieranD (22/2/16)

Designerama said:


> Awesome bud... any idea on price etc


Around 1500-1600


----------



## Designerama (22/2/16)

KieranD said:


> Around 1500-1600


Thanks & Grrrrrr... gonna have to think about this one...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Designerama said:


> Thanks & Grrrrrr... gonna have to think about this one...


Haha! Clone is looking pretty decent right about now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

